# Point Lookout Report – July 03



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I fished Lake Conoy and CornField Harbor off Point Lookout State Park, MD.
The target fish was summer flounder (fluke). Finally I caught 15 spots for live-lining. Caught 1 flounder at 17” in the lake. A fellow kayaker caught another one at 16.5”. We caught some good siaed croaker in the lake and Cornfield Harbor while drifting. It seems flounder and spot will move in to the area in full force soon. I think St. Jerome's Creek will be good from now on.

Puppy drum won't be in soon I think.

It was very nice to meet fellow kayakers from a kayak-Fishing forum.

Here is the video log:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlDcuFPPzA8
Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Looked like a nice day out Joe , was wondering where you been .
Once I get all caught up with the new job and 3rd shift ,I'm going to try and come up your way to fish with ya.
It's been slow fishing here lately something has to break!


jerry


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

seems like a pretty nice day Joe! i fished in Del. last weekend using home made flounder pounders with 5/0 khale hooks and squid/smelt sammie, that made a big offering but the tbs still hit. dinks to 16" and snapper blues on a kastmaster. nice loking new yak,by the way.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Looked like a nice day out Joe , was wondering where you been .
> Once I get all caught up with the new job and 3rd shift ,I'm going to try and come up your way to fish with ya.
> It's been slow fishing here lately something has to break!
> 
> ...


I started a new job and worked long hours. Went a week long training and came back. As of now, I have to work on weekends a lot.
Since I am new I have not been able to take weekday off as comp days.

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> seems like a pretty nice day Joe! i fished in Del. last weekend using home made flounder pounders with 5/0 khale hooks and squid/smelt sammie, that made a big offering but the tbs still hit. dinks to 16" and snapper blues on a kastmaster. nice loking new yak,by the way.


I got a 2008 Tarpoon 140 in addition to Hobie Adventure and Perception Caster 12.5. Now I can take a father and a son fishing.

I put four rod holder (2 vertical, 2 angled) on a Scotty Base on the Center and 4 recessed rod holders (2 vertical, 2 angled) behind the seat of the Tarpon. Tarpon will be mainly used for short-mid distance traveling, bait fishing and Night fishing.

Joe


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

nice video!


----------

